# Networking numbers for Netflix using FreeBSD



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 25, 2020)

From an engineer who works on optimization for Netflix.


> I work at Netflix on optimizing cpu efficiency on our Open Connect CDN nodes, largely to reduce power use and capital expenses. We use FreeBSD, ngnix & TCP, and make heavy use of offloads like async sendfile(), TSO, LRO, kTLS and more recently hardware kTLS offload.
> 
> Right now, I have a single socket 32c/64t AMD Rome server delivering over 350Gb/s of real Netflix customer traffic. This traffic is all TLS encrypted, and is served across hundreds of thousands of TCP connections.


----------

